# BaselWorld 2018: Mühle ProMare Go



## StufflerMike

*Baselworld 2018 novelty: Ready, steady, ProMare Go!**
The New Sports Watch from Mühle-Glashütte*​
On your wrist, get set, ProMare Go!
The new Mühle watch is the ideal timepiece for people who take a particularly ambitious approach towards tackling sporting challenges. The robust sports watch helps its wearers to fulfil these athletic ambitions by providing them with a practical extra: a bidirectional bezel that enables them to quickly and easily mark the start of their sailing trip, mountain hike or cycling tour. If they synchronise the triangular marking of the bezel with the minute hand, for example, they can see how much time has passed at a glance by looking at the 60-minute scale of the bezel.[/size]


----------



## sriracha

That a beaut! Steel strap?


----------



## pdsf

Very nice!


----------



## MLJinAK

Mühle is killing it with their designs the last 2 years!

Great look, functionality, and quality....


----------



## Fatz028

Awesome!!


----------



## Psicodom

Cool! I like the bidirectional bezel, fits with the purpose of the watch


----------



## StufflerMike

Some "in the flesh" pics of the ProMare Go I took last Friday when visiting Thilo Mühle and his crew at BaselWorld


----------



## pdsf

Wow, thanks for posting, Mike. I like this a lot. Size info from their site: Ø 42.0 mm; H 12.2 mm I wonder what's the L2L....


----------



## 41Mets

My initial take on the watch is a wow! How would you compare the watch with other offerings in the 1700 to 2500 USD price bracket? I think this one could probably be had for just under 2000. I don't think I'll have an opportunity to see it in person, though.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Looks amazing. Why did I not see this before? Seems it's still only available for pre-order.


----------



## that 1 guy

I know I am late on this one but does anyone know how the bezel rotates. I am aware that it is Bi-directional, but I can not find information on whether it is friction or some other mechanism. Does anyone own one of these and what is the impression. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 0diePiker

I own one. The bezel is a 60-click detente. Very smooth, but low resistance.


----------



## that 1 guy

0diePiker said:


> I own one. The bezel is a 60-click detente. Very smooth, but low resistance.


Thank you for the reply. I am saving some money and this is one very strong contender for a purchase in 2019. I really like the looks. If you don't mind, what is your wrist size and how does the watch wear.


----------



## 0diePiker

My wrist is 6-1/2 inches. 42mm is about my upper limit, but thanks to the 22mm lug width it looks pretty balanced.






Here's a shot.


----------



## that 1 guy

That looks splendid. Thank you for the information and picture. Now off to the salt mines to make money for the purchase.


----------



## Jrsaleh

I bought one and repackaged it to return it within 5 minutes. The bezel was very flimsy.


----------



## sublime213

Beautiful watch, hoping to get my hands on one at some point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967

I love mine. It compares very favorably quality-wise with my Seiko SLA049, which is a 50% more expensive watch.


----------



## Camguy

Hmmmmm...the bright blue date background kind of kills that one for me. Black would've been better, or match the dial.


----------



## Asiafish1967

Camguy said:


> Hmmmmm...the bright blue date background kind of kills that one for me. Black would've been better, or match the dial.


I like it as it matches the lighter blue tip on the second hand and the lighter first quadrant on the bezel.


----------

